# Weekly competition 2010-25



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U2 F R' U R' U' F R' U'
*2. *U' R2 U' R2 U R' U' F' R U'
*3. *U' R F' U F' U F' R'
*4. *R' F' U2 F2 R U' F2 U2 R'
*5. *R U F R' F' U2 R U R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D' R' D F' L' D' B' R2 F' D L2 F2 D2 U' R' B U
*2. *U2 L2 B2 D U F2 L2 D' F L' F2 U2 F' D R F2 L2 R' F D2
*3. *B' U F L2 R2 D' U2 L F L' B' D2 R B' F' D' F2 U
*4. *D2 F U' B2 R' B' D' L' D' F' R2 D2 U' F D' B2 F' U'
*5. *B2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D U B L B F L U B D' F2 U L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D Rw U B L D Fw2 L' D Uw2 Fw F' D2 Uw2 U2 F2 U2 R2 Fw2 R F L' R' B2 L2 Rw' F2 L F' Rw B2 L D Rw2 F2 Rw2 D R' Fw2 F2
*2. *D Fw F L' R2 Uw U Fw Uw' F' U' F Rw U2 Fw2 F2 Uw L B2 Uw2 U' Fw D2 Uw2 B D2 U' L2 D B' Rw R' Fw2 R F L' U2 F2 L2 R
*3. *R2 F2 D U' R' B' Fw' L' D Uw' L2 Rw2 F' Uw2 B D2 F2 Uw U2 B L' D2 L' Rw2 B' U2 L' R' D2 R U Rw2 R' Uw2 B2 U2 Fw F L' R'
*4. *L2 B2 F' Rw Fw2 D2 L F' Uw2 L' Rw Uw' F' L' Rw' Uw2 L' F' L2 Uw2 L2 U' R B D2 B Fw' R Uw2 L' Rw' D' Fw2 R Uw2 R D' B2 F' Uw2
*5. *B2 U R2 U2 F2 Uw2 L' D U' Fw' F' R2 U' B2 Uw' Rw B2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 F' L' R2 Fw' L2 Rw2 D Uw' R2 D' Fw2 Rw2 R2 D' R D2 L' Rw2 B' F

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw2 U B' Uw' L2 Rw R Dw' Lw' D' Bw2 L2 D2 U' B Lw B2 Fw D R B Rw' F D2 Lw2 R Dw' F' Lw' Dw' Bw Fw Lw' Rw R F2 Lw' Rw R B' Bw L Uw' F U' Lw Rw2 Dw2 Lw Dw2 R' B2 Bw' Fw' F2 Dw2 U2 L Lw Rw
*2. *Dw U F' Rw R Bw L Lw Bw2 R D Dw2 Uw' U' L' Lw' B2 R2 Bw2 D2 L' F' D U2 L Uw B2 Bw' Uw B2 Fw2 U B' Rw2 R2 Dw Uw L2 Lw' Rw R B2 Dw' Uw' F2 Rw D Bw' Fw' Uw' Bw U2 L Rw2 U2 R2 U2 Fw2 L2 Fw2
*3. *D Lw2 R2 Uw' U' R' Dw' U' B F' D U2 F' R' Dw2 B2 D Fw' L2 D U R' Bw' U L2 F D2 F L R2 Uw2 F' D F' L B Uw B' Lw2 Bw2 F2 Lw2 B2 Bw Fw D' Rw2 F2 R' D2 B' R2 D2 Lw' B Bw' F Rw Dw Fw2
*4. *Dw L' Lw2 Rw2 D2 Bw' L2 B2 Dw2 B' D2 B2 Bw' Uw' Bw' D2 B2 Dw' R' U2 Lw Uw2 Rw2 F2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 R Dw' Uw2 L2 D Dw' U' F2 Uw Fw' L' Dw' Uw' R D' Uw2 R' Fw Uw' Lw F' L' R2 Dw2 Bw F2 D2 L2 Dw2 Lw2 D' Lw2 Dw
*5. *B' Fw2 Lw Uw' F' R' U' L Lw' D2 Rw Dw L2 Lw' Rw' Bw2 D' Fw D2 Rw Uw R' Bw2 Dw' Bw' Lw' Fw2 U' Lw F2 Lw2 Rw' D F2 Dw' B2 Dw U R' Fw2 F Lw' Fw' D Dw' U2 Fw' Dw2 U2 R' B2 Rw D' L2 F Rw' B' Lw' Rw2 D'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U2 3F 3U2 3R2 B2 2B' F 2U2 2R 3F' L 3F' D 2U' 2F' F2 R2 U2 L2 2L' 3R2 2U R2 2F2 D2 2U L D2 2D' B 3U 2L D 2D R2 3U2 2U 2R2 R U2 2R' D' U 2F2 L' 2R B2 U2 2F F' L' R 2B2 F' L2 2D2 2F' D2 2D' 2F 2D2 3U U' 2L R' 3U' 2B' 2D2 3F' 2F2 2U 2L 2D F' L 2L' 3U U2 B 2L2
*2. *2B L 2L2 3R2 R 3F2 2D B2 2B 3F' 2F 2D' 3R' 2U' 2R 3U' R' U 2L' 3R 2R B' 2L 2R 2B' 2R' R' 2B' U' 2B' 2U2 F' 2U B' D2 2D' B F D F L 3F2 F2 L 3R2 F' U' L' 2L' 2R2 R 3F 2F' R2 3F2 D2 2U2 2F 2U2 U 2L' U2 L' 2F' 2L 2R2 R2 D2 2F' 2U' L' 3R 2F' 2R2 B 2F D' 2D 3U L2
*3. *2D2 2B2 2F' D2 U 3R' 2R' D2 3F 2F L B2 D2 2B' U2 B 2D2 2U' 3F R' 2B' 2U B' D' 2F2 2L' U' 3R' F2 D 2U 2R' R' 2D2 2L' 3R2 2R2 R2 2F2 2U' R 2D2 2F 2D L' 2R B' 2B' 2F' D 2L2 B' 3F F2 D2 2L2 3R 3F F' U2 L' B D2 3U' 2B' U' B' 3F 3R' F2 3U2 L' 2B F U' B 2B' L' 2U2 R'
*4. *2U' 3R2 D' 3U' U2 2L 3R' 2U' 2R2 R' D' 3U2 F D 3U 2B2 3F R B2 3F' 2L' U2 F' 2R D2 2D 2L2 2R' 2B2 3F 2F2 F' 2R' 3U' L 2D 2U' R2 3F2 F' 2D' 2L' 3F2 F2 3R 2D2 2L 2R R' 2F F D' L 2B2 U2 R' 2B' 2L 3F 2L 3R2 D2 U2 3R' 2B L 2F2 3R2 2B L' 2B 2R 2F' 3U' 3F2 3R' R2 F2 L' F
*5. *3U2 3R2 2B U2 R2 2U' B2 3F' L' R' 3F' 3U2 2U2 R' 2B 2U2 2L' 2D 2R2 3U' U L 2B2 F 2L 3R' 2R2 D' 2B2 2L2 D' F2 2U2 L' 2U 2B' 3F 2L2 2D R2 B' 2B 3F2 2F2 D' 2D2 3R2 3U' U2 2F' 2L2 3F R2 B 2F L 2L2 3R 2F' F' 2U' 3R' 2U' L 3U' B L' R2 3U U' 2R' 3F D' 2D2 3R2 B' 2F' 3U' 2L' D

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D 3R' 2B2 L' B 2B2 3B2 3R B2 2L 2R B2 3F D2 3U2 U2 2L 3L2 R 3F2 F' L 2R 3D2 L F' D' 2U' 3B' L' 2L' D 3R2 D2 3R 3D' 3F F' 3D U 3R' R' 3B' 3U U R 3U2 U 2R2 R' 3U2 B' R 2D2 3L2 R 2D2 2U2 3B' D 3U 2U' 3B' 3U2 B L2 2R' 3B 3D 2L' 2R D F 2D2 2R2 2B 2F D 3D2 2B' D' 3U2 2R2 3U U2 2B 3B' 2D 2U2 U 2B' 3B 3U 3L2 3D' 3U2 3B' 3L U' 2R
*2. *2D2 R' D' 2D' F L' F' 3U2 3B' 2R' R 2B' U 2F2 U L2 3U 3B2 2F' L 3L2 D2 L 2D 2U' U2 2F' 2U' 3R2 3U2 U 2L2 3B2 3U' 2R B2 3B' 2U' 3R B' 2L' 3B' F 2L R' 3B2 U' 3B2 2U2 3F D 3U2 2F' 2L2 3U 2U2 2L 3F2 3D2 3B F' 3L2 2R2 B 2B2 L2 3L 2D' U2 2B R 2B2 2D' 3L' B 3L' 3D2 3U R 2B 3F2 2D2 3D2 B' 2F2 D' 2R' 3U 2R D 3D' 2U' 2B2 3B L2 2L2 2B2 F 3R D2
*3. *B 2U' L B2 2B 2L 3U 2F2 D 3B' 3R2 R2 D' U' 3B2 2F' 2D 2U 2B' 3B' R U 3F' F U2 3L 2U' L' 3L' 3R R2 B2 3F2 U2 3B' 3F' 3L2 2F' 2U' 3L' 3U2 B 3U2 L 3R' 2R 3U U' 3L' U' 2B2 U2 3L' 3F' 2R 3D' U2 F' 3U' U' 2B2 3D 3B U2 L 2R' 3F' F2 2D 2F' 3U2 3L' 2D' 3L U' B2 3R 3F2 R 3B 2F R' 2B' 3B2 R' 3B' 3F2 F' 3R U 3B2 3R' R2 3B2 F2 3U2 3L' 3D 2B' 2F2
*4. *B 2B 3D2 3R D' 3F2 R F' 2D B D' 2R2 3U2 L 3L2 2U 2F2 L' 2R2 3U' F' 2D 2B' 3L' 3B' 2R' B2 3L B2 2D2 3F L2 R2 3D2 2L2 3U2 U' 3B L' 2R2 R' 3B L 2D 2B' 3F' 3R' 2B 3B' 2F D F L R2 2D 2L' 3L 2B2 3F' L 2R' 2U' L 2F' 2D2 3U2 L' R 2U2 F2 R2 3U B2 3U' 3L B' 2B2 2F 3R D2 L 3B2 2F2 F R' 3U2 2L2 3L2 D' B2 3B 2R2 3D2 2U' L' 2F2 2L F' D' U'
*5. *B 2U 2B 2D 2R' F2 U2 B' 2F' 3L 3B2 3F' 2L R2 2U 3B 3F' 3L' 2U' L' 3D U' 3L R2 B2 2B L' 3L' 2D2 3U2 2U2 2R2 2U2 3F2 R2 2F 3L' 2B2 D' 2D 2U2 U' L 2L2 2F L' 3U2 3R U 3R 3F2 2L 3R 2R' D' 2D R B' D2 3U2 3L' 3B' 3L' 2B' F2 3D 3B' 3R' 3F' 2L 2F2 2U 3L2 3D 2B' 2D' L2 3D2 3L' B' 2B' 2D 3U 3B' R 3U2 2U F' 2L' D 2D 3B' 2L' B' 2D2 2U' 2L' 3R2 3D' 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U F' R U' F R F' R U2
*2. *U F' R' U R' F' U F' U2
*3. *R U R' F U F2 R2 F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R D' B U B D L' B U2 R' F' L2 B U' B' R2 B' U'
*2. *R' F2 L2 R' B2 D L D B F D2 F U F2 L2 F' U2
*3. *U F' R' D U R2 F D2 F2 L2 F2 R' D' L2 D F L R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Fw' L' Rw R U' R' Fw' F R' U2 L2 Rw' R' U2 F' R2 Fw U' F' R2 F2 D U' Fw2 F D B L2 R' B2 D2 U2 B' F' L2 B R' D2 Uw'
*2. *D Rw' B U F Uw' Rw2 B2 D2 B' Fw' F U Rw R' B' U R Uw Fw' L F' L' Rw2 R B2 Rw2 F2 U2 Fw' L Fw2 D2 Fw' Rw2 D' R Fw Uw2 Rw2
*3. *D2 Uw' L2 Rw' U R Fw' R' Uw U F' R2 Uw' B' Fw' D2 Fw' F R' Fw Rw2 F' R2 U' F' L2 Fw Uw2 B2 Uw U2 Fw Rw' F D' B Uw' B2 R2 Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F' Rw D Uw Fw' R' B' Bw Fw Lw' Rw Dw Uw' B' Dw U Bw2 Uw2 R' D' Rw' Dw Fw Dw' Fw2 Dw' Fw2 D2 L R2 Bw F Lw B F Rw' Uw U B2 Lw2 B' Bw2 U B2 Bw' F' D L B' Lw' Rw2 B' Uw' Lw R Fw Dw Fw2 R2
*2. *Lw2 Rw2 D' U2 Bw' Rw2 Bw' Rw2 B L' Rw2 Bw' Dw' L Uw F' R' Uw' Lw' Rw2 Dw U B2 F2 R' Uw' B2 U Rw2 R' D2 F' Rw' D2 Uw L2 Rw Bw2 Uw Rw Fw' Dw' U' Bw Uw' B Rw2 F2 Dw' Uw2 Lw' Bw' L2 R2 U2 Lw R' F2 Lw' U'
*3. *Lw2 U L Dw2 F2 Rw' Fw' Lw2 Dw' F' Lw U' Lw Rw Bw Lw R' Fw2 L Lw' Dw B Dw2 U2 B' L2 Lw' R' B2 Bw2 D2 R2 Bw' Dw Lw' Rw2 D F2 D Uw' F' Rw' Fw Lw' Bw R' Dw L' Uw2 U Fw F' L' B Bw2 Fw' R' Dw Lw' R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D U L2 D2 U B2 F2 L U2 L2 F' R U R' F2 R' D2 B U2
*2. *L2 B2 R B2 D F' U B' R2 B2 D' B' U L U' B L U'
*3. *L2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 F D' B' L' F2 R' B' F2 R2 D F2 D2
*4. *U2 B2 R2 D' R U' L F R2 B2 L F U' L' F' L' D' L'
*5. *R' B' F2 D' U2 R F' D F' L2 D2 F2 U2 F D2 R B' U2
*6. *F R D' B L' U2 B2 U2 F' R U L R D' L2 U' B'
*7. *U2 F2 R' F' R2 B D U2 R D' L' F2 U' L' B D U2
*8. *R B L D2 L2 D L R' D2 L R2 D' F L' F' D2 F' U
*9. *B L F D' B2 R' B U B L' U L2 R B D' L2 R
*10. *U R2 F D' B' F2 R2 F D F L2 B2 R F L B2 D2 U2
*11. *B2 L2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' F' R B' R' B2 R' D' B2 L' U F'
*12. *B2 U B U R D2 L2 R D' U2 B U R' F U L F U'
*13. *B U' B R' U' R B2 U2 L R' F D' U' B L B' D' U'
*14. *D' R U' L' F2 U' L U' F' D2 U2 L' D' U' B F' L' U
*15. *D L2 U' F L' U2 L2 D F' L2 D B2 F L' U2 L' R U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L U L' R B2 R2 U B L' U' F2 D R2 U B R F
*2. *U2 L2 F2 U R D2 B' L' R' F' U B2 D' U2 L' D2 R' U2 F'
*3. *U' F2 U' L' R' D' F2 R B D2 L' B D2 F2 L F' L2 U2
*4. *U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 R U2 B F2 L2 F' D L U L U
*5. *U B' L D' B' F2 R' D' B' L2 D L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 R2 U F U R B R U2 R2 U' R D2 U' R' B D R'
*2. *B2 R2 B' F2 U B' D U' R' U B2 U R B F2 R2 F U2
*3. *D B' L D U' R' B2 D' L R B2 F2 R' D R' F' D'
*4. *U2 B L' B' L B2 F' U F2 R B R' F' L' D F2 U R
*5. *U2 B2 L2 B F' L U' R2 F' D2 U' F D' B R U' R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' U L' U L2 R F2 L B' L2 D U R B2 D' R F R2
*2. *U' F2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 B U F2 D' R' F2 L2 D2 F' L D2 B'
*3. *D' B R D' F D' R' D2 L F2 R U2 F U2 B' F2 R2 U'
*4. *D2 R2 B2 D' U B2 U B' L' B U B F' U R U2 F' U B'
*5. *B2 L R' D' B' L U' R2 B R2 B' R F2 D R2 F' D' R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U R' F2 D L2 D U L' R2 F U2 F2 D B R' U2 R' U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' U F2 R2 U R F2 R'
*3. *R B' F' L2 B' R U' F2 L F2 R' B' U' R2 F R D2 R'
*4. *D' Uw2 F U F' L D2 Uw Rw Uw R F R D R' F L' R2 B2 Uw2 L Uw R B2 Fw Uw' B' F2 Uw U2 Rw2 U L Rw R2 D' L' U' B2 D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R' U R2 U R' F2 R F2
*3. *B R2 B2 F R D U' B2 D2 B' R' F' R' F2 D R B2
*4. *B F' D B2 Fw' U L D U2 B' F2 R' Fw' L' Rw' R F2 D2 F2 L2 Rw' R2 U2 R' B' Fw2 L2 U' F U2 F2 R' Fw2 L F' Rw' R Uw' Rw2 Uw2
*5. *U R2 D U Rw2 R Uw2 L2 Dw U L2 Fw Uw Bw2 Dw2 Bw' Dw Fw' L' Lw' R' Dw2 U2 Fw2 U Fw' R' Uw Fw' D' Uw' B D2 Dw L Lw2 Bw' D' L' Lw2 B Fw Rw2 B2 Lw2 Bw2 F2 U' F' D2 Lw' Dw F2 Lw B' Dw2 Bw2 U2 R' F

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=5 / dUdU u=1,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=2 / UdUd u=-5,d=5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=1 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=4 / dUdU u=1,d=5 / ddUU u=1,d=4 / UdUd u=4,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-1 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=-3 / dUdU u=2,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=-4 / UdUd u=-2,d=4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=0 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=-4,d=3 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=0,d=-1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=3 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=-3 / dUdU u=2,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=-1 / UdUd u=5,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=1 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' B' R B L R L' l r' u
*2. *U' R L R' B' U B L l r' b' u
*3. *U B U' B R U' R L' R b' u
*4. *U' L' U R U' R U B l' u'
*5. *L' U' L B' R' U R L' l' r' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) (3,1) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (3,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (-4,0) (0,1) (6,0) (3,4) (0,1) (-4,2) (2,1) (-5,0)
*2. *(0,-4) (1,0) (3,3) (0,3) (-4,3) (0,1) (-5,0) (6,5) (5,0) (4,2) (6,4) (-4,4) (0,4) (6,4) (0,4) (-3,4)
*3. *(3,0) (6,6) (5,4) (3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,3) (3,5) (0,4) (6,0) (6,4) (0,5) (0,4) (6,4)
*4. *(6,5) (0,-5) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,1) (5,0) (3,0) (3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (4,5) (2,0) (6,4) (6,4) (6,2) (0,0)
*5. *(0,2) (-5,6) (3,0) (3,0) (1,3) (6,5) (2,0) (-1,0) (0,5) (-4,0) (4,0) (0,2) (6,0) (6,0) (4,4) (-5,0) (-3,2) (0,5) (0,0)


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 16, 2010)

*2x2:* (12.19), 6.85, 8.31, (3.63), 7.05 => *7.40*
Bah, times all over the place :-/

*3x3:* 21.16, 18.87, (26.65), (15.82), 20.92 => *20.32*

*2x2 BLD:* 1:55.09, 1:28.57, 2:42.08 => *1:28.57*

*3x3 BLD:* DNF [25:56.76], DNF [9:30.27], DNF [10:09.68] => *DNF*
First attempt using M2 - 5 messed up edges, mainly in the M-slice!

*3x3 FMC: 31 moves*
Solution: B' R F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 L B L B' U2 L' U L' U' L2 U2 L' U2 R L2 B2 R D2 F U2 B2 D 


Spoiler



On inverse scramble...
Premoves: U R' B
F2L-1: D' B2 U2 F' D2 R' B2 L2 R' U2 (10)
3 corners: L U2 L2 U L U' L U2 B L' B' L' (12/22)
Undo premoves: * U R' B (3/25)
Insert at * : B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' (8/33)
2 moves cancel
Comment: Nice pseudoblock based block-build on the inverse scramble. Spent most time searching for a good finish!


----------



## aronpm (Jun 16, 2010)

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 52.55, DNF(40.36), 44.61 = 44.61
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:53.46), 2:13.11, DNF(1:39.65) = 2:13.11
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(6:57), DNF(8:15.32), DNF(7:16.33) = DNF
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(22:05.81), DNF(19:38.57), DNS = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/7 = -1 in 23:54.11


----------



## Baian Liu (Jun 17, 2010)

*Clock:* 15.49, 15.66, (22.52), (12.44), 17.96 = 16.37
*Pyraminx:* (6.89+), 11.06, (11.70), 9.72, 10.76 = 10.51
*2x2:* (3.14), 3.16, (6.44), 3.38, 4.98 = 3.84
*Multi:* 0/2 15:05.17
Both cubes were off by a 3-edge cycle
*SQ1:* (1:05.37), 1:16.49, (2:11.32), 1:29.03, 1:08.64 = 1:18.05
*3x3:* (22.66), 16.69, (15.27), 16.08, 18.30 = 17.02
*OH:* (48.22), 43.64, 43.15, 42.28, (34.89) = 43.02


----------



## janelle (Jun 17, 2010)

*2x2x2*
8.04, (8.65), 8.00, (5.41), 8.26
Average of 5: *8.10*
Pretty consistent. The 5.41 was a LL skip.

*3x3x3*
24.11, (22.50), 24.23, (24.60), 23.11
Average of 5: *23.82*
Nice 

*4x4x4*
(2:13.64), (2:49.64), 2:41.67, 2:21.38, 2:35.06
Average of 5: *2:32.71*
Ehh. I'm really not in the mood to try xP haha

*3x3x3 OH*
53.62, (38.68), 48.43, (56.31), 46.89
Average of 5: *49.65*
It's ok.
*
234 Relay
2:59.00*
Nice 

*Pyraminx*
14.92, (18.33), 15.30, 13.89, (12.20)
Average of 5:* 14.70* 
Ehh not so good.

*Square-1*
1:06.98, (45.39), 1:12.48, (1:39.10), 1:34.68
Average of 5: *1:18.05*
Nice sub1 but sucky avg. Oh well.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 17, 2010)

*2x2*: 4.93, 2.69, 4.65, 3.53, 4.22 = 4.13
*3x3*: 12.81, 13.21, 11.86, (14.63), (11.66) = 12.63
Uh...wtf!? This came out of nowhere. My hand was shaking so bad on the last solve, because I didn't want to screw up the average, but I got a wide sune and a PLL skip. I honestly have no idea where that came from. 
2x2 BLD: DNF, 10.81, DNF = 10.81 
lol. Very easy scramble. Used Ortega.


----------



## ManasijV (Jun 17, 2010)

4x4: 1:11.44, 1:19.13, 1:19.65, 1:22.62, 1:07.80
Good. Last one did not have parity.


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 17, 2010)

2x2x2: 8.08, (3.92), (9.84), 5.82, 7.27 = 7.06 avg using what little CLL I know
3x3x3: 20.66, (18.83), (21.07), 19.49, 19.87 = 20.01 avg No practise in 5 days
3x3x3OH: 43.11, (37.47), 52.70, (54.93), 39.31 = 45.04 avg Not practised for a looong time
4x4x4: 2.42.63, 2.18.09, 2.29.65, (2.10.23), (3.25.52) = 2.30.13 avg HATE YOU MEGA QJ!!!
2-3-4 relay: 4.33.67 HATE you MEGA QJ


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 17, 2010)

*3x3 One-Handed*: 56.47, 29.78, 37.78, 38.56, 39.25 = 38.53

An okay solve. Could have been faster. Grr, I can't wait for my F-II!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 17, 2010)

2x2: 3.66, 4.31, 5.58, 3.31, 3.28 = 3.76 Oh boy 
3x3:
4x4: 1:22.69, 1:20.46, 1:21.78, 1:13.69, 1:12.30 = 1:18.64
5x5: 2:28.31, 1:56.16, 1:54.22, 2:24.95, 2:13.37 = 2:11.49 Yay for 2 sub-2's
6x6:
2x2 BLD: DNF, 20.03, 1:03.81 = 20.03 
3x3 OH: 53.37, 59.23, 1:10.61, 42.16, 47.38 = 53.33
Master Magic: 5.55, 2.56, 2.44, 2.71, 3.05 = 2.77
Megaminx: 2:05.13, 1:59.53, 1:50.23, 1:42.27, 1:49.45 = 1:53.07
Square-1: 1:39.65, 33.95, 35.31, 49.90, 50.35 = 45.19 Bad
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:51.52
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:06.52 The 4x4 was bad


----------



## peedu (Jun 17, 2010)

*3x3:* 29.0, (34.14), (26.84), 29.23, 28.41 = 28.88
*2x2:* 14.76, 17.90, (23.21), 18.51, (9.46) = 17.05


Peedu


----------



## Laura O (Jun 17, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 28.57, 28.67, 25.98, 22.89, 27.80 = 27.45
*4x4x4*: 1:38.63, 2:11.08, 1:51.87, 1:46.19, 1:43.27 = 1:47.11
*5x5x5*: 3:21.68, 3:07.84, 3:08.97, 4:03.93, 3:17.16 = 3:15.94
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:40.35
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 6:47.95
Comment: includes crawling under my desk and searching for a piece of my Maru 4x4 
*Magic*: 1.81, 2.13, 1.94, (1.75), (2.21) = 1.96
*Master Magic*: (3.88), 4.09, 3.96, 4.13, (4.97) = 4.06
*Clock*: 8.16, 7.94, 9.00, 8.65, 9.34 = 8.60


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 17, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*Magic* - 1.71 1.96 1.59 1.50 1.47
*Master Magic* - 2.53 2.53 2.50 4.90 2.58

_Comment - I did a lot of events at the weekend, but left the sheet with all my times. If I can chase it up, I'll enter, other than that, I only have a 3x3 at the mo._

*2x2* - 9.36 11.18 10.59 7.75 9.18
*3x3* - 23.61 24.93 21.81 22.83 22.31
*4x4* - 1.16.40 1.16.65 1.23.97 1.39.18 1.10.50
*5x5* - 2.25.59 2.33.81 DNF 2.26.13 2.26.65
*6x6* - 4.40.71 4.44.38 4.42.80 4.22.58 4.38.90
*Clock* - 15.59 13.36 20.69 13.16 15.19
*3x3 OH* - 48.22 47.56 49.18 1.00.44 57.06
*2-4 Relay* - 1.55.93


----------



## Stini (Jun 17, 2010)

*FMC: 27 HTM*

Solution: L2 B2 R F2 D' B' U2 R F' U2 F D2 F' U2 F R2 B' R D B U B R B' R' U' L2

Pre-move L2

2x2x3: L2 B2 R F2 D' B' U2
F2L: R. D2 R2 B' R D
Leave 3 corners: B U B R B' R' U'

Insert F' U2 F D2 F' U2 F D2 at the dot to cancel 2 moves.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 17, 2010)

2x2: 2.56, 2.20, 2.73, 1.92, 3.17 = 2.50
3x3: 11.48, 10.56, 6.99, 9.62, 10.33 = 10.17 - lol at 3rd 
4x4: 49.58, 47.14, 51.82, 49.70, 51.83 = 50.37 - lots of parities :/
5x5: 1:26.57, 1:34.67, 1:32.44, 1:32.08, 1:34.80 = 1:33.06
6x6: 3:27.84, 3:12.34, 3:06.76, 2:51.45, 2:56.08 = 3:05.06 - not warmed up
7x7: 5:18.72, 4:48.67, 5:06.78, 4:56.22, 4:57.31 = 5.00.10
2x2 BLD: 30.80, 9.65+, DNF = 9.65
3x3 BLD: 1:39.27, DNF(1:44.55), 1:49.28 = 1:39.27
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF - Gah, so many DNFs in a row now 
5x5 BLD: DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF - didn't have time this week either
Multi: 2/2 6:53 
3x3 OH: 20.63, 22.29, 19.71, 18.38, 19.42 = 19.92
3x3 WF: 2:04.95, 2:14.12, 2:01.08, 2:22.21, 2:19.44 = 2:12.84
3x3 MTS: 1:02.45, 1:05.69, 1:03.01, 1:19.56, 1:10.33 = 1:06.34
2-4 relay: 1:12.34
2-5 relay: 2:51.52
Magic: 1.39, 1.52, 1.39, 1.25, 1.39 = 1.39
Master Magic: 3.23, 3.56, 3.44, 4.01, 3.66 = 3.55
Clock: 10.55, 9.77, DNF, 11.25, 9.45 = 10.52
Megaminx: 1:01.79, 57.87, 1:00.98, 1:00.89, 1:01.65 = 1:01.17
Pyraminx: 3.55, 6.89, 3.86, 6.05, 4.30 = 4.74
Square-1: 16.65, 23.00, 24.33, 22.71, 17.13 = 20.95

FMC:


----------



## sz35 (Jun 17, 2010)

*2x2* 4.97,(2.90),5.53,6.30,(7.40) = *5.60* Good avg, lol second 
*3x3* 17.15,15.21,(12.02),(19.69),14. 59 = *15.65* Great single!
*4x4* 1:04.52,(1:03.63),(1:10.13),1:07.94,1:08.15 = *1:06.87* Normal
*5x5 * (1:58.31),(1:44.13),1:49.37.1:55.68,1:53.46 = *1:52.87* Not very good 
*OH* (33.25),25.74,32.77,(24.74),31.19 = *29.90* Sub-30 
*234 Relay* *1:31.35* 
*2345 Relay* *3:35.46* 
*Magic* 2.55,(2.88),2.63,2.40,(2.27) = *2.53* 

*2BLD* DNF,47.63,41.33 = *41.33*
*3BLD* 3:42.25,3:04.11,DNF = *3:04.11* YES!!! 
*Multi BLD*


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Jun 17, 2010)

2x2:3.02,2.91,4.58,3.65,2.93 = *3.20*
3x3:11.02,11.72,13.34,15.52,12.86 = *12.64 *bad
4x4:1:01.30,1:01.91,1:02.61,58.50,1:03.72 =* 1:01.94* bad
5x5:1:59.69,1:53.78,1:57.13,2:04.69,2:10.90 = *2:00.50 *very bad
2x2BLD: DNF,DNF,DNF= *DNF*
234: *1:30.61*
2345: *3:02.96*
OH:25.33,26.86,24.33,26.28,25.16 = *25.59 *bad
magic:0.96,0.84,0.88,0.84,DNF = *0.89*
mastermagic:3.21,2.72,2.91,2.96,2.75 = *2.87*
megaminx:2:00.55,1:57.40,1:51.71,2:36.15,1:57.16 = *1:58.37*
pyraminx:7.63,11.19,5.43,8.18,7.63 = *7.81*
sq1: 43.18,39.44,55.27,56.22,42.38 = *46.91*


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 17, 2010)

I injured my right wrist, so this is OH week 

*3x3* : 21.41, 20.10, (22.51), 19.67, (18.68) = 20.40

*3x3 OH* : 20.12, 18.81, (22.00), 21.17, (17.69) = 20.04

*2x2* : 7.68, (10.99), 9.17, 8.89, (7.64) = 8.58

*4x4* : (55.66), (1:07.11), 57.02, 59.05, 1:01.04 = 59.04
Not OH, but used my left hand mostly.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 17, 2010)

*3x3:* 20.44, 19.47, (21.96), 20.11, (16.80) = 20.01

*3x3 One Handed:* (55.79), 46.35, 50.90, (44.42), 53.53 = 50.26

*3x3 Fewest Moves*: 37
Scramble: U R' F2 D L2 D U L' R2 F U2 F2 D B R' U2 R' U
Solution: L' D2 B L' B L2 D R2 D' R' D2 F R2 B' D2 L D' L' B F' D' F2 L' F2 D' F D' L F D' L' D' L D F' D'


Spoiler



2x2x2: L' D2 B L' B L2 (6/6)
Diagonal 2x2x2: D R2 D' R' D2 F R2 (7/13)
3rd F2L: B' D2 L D' L' B (6/19)
Final F2L + EO: F' D' F2 L' F2 D' F D L (9/28)
COLL: (L' D)2 L F D' L' D' L D F' (10-2 = 8/36)
PLL: D' (1/37)
Total: 37


*4x4:* 2:30.21, (2:17.88), (2:31.61), 2:23.15, 2:22.88 = 2:25.42

*5x5x5:* 4:59.16, 5:03:89, (5:32.34), (4:34.61), 4:53.13 = 4:58.73


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 17, 2010)

*2x2:* (5.02), 7.58, (9.52), 9.28, 8.47+ = 8.44 Comment: Grrrrrr...*
3x3 OH:* (52.33), 47.05, (41.53), 49.53, 49.16 = 48.58 Comment: First 3 had same OLL
*3x3:* (28.22), 19.11, 19.43, 22.83, (18.72) = 20.46 Comment: Fail first solve.
*4x4:* (2:24.59), 2:12.41, 2:03.18, (1:57.77), 2:03.25 = 2:06.28 Comment: Could've been sub-2 had I been more warm. Last solve was fail.
*Pyra:* 18.68, 16.78, (20.28), 18.46, (14.36) = 17.97
*2-4 Relay:* 2:24.09 WOW! Really good for me. Sub 2 4x4 (like 1:57~ with no parity yee), a 10~ second 2x2, and sub-20 3x3. Yadadi yee!


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 18, 2010)

2x2- 5.91, 6.31, 5.63, 6.44, 5.97 Average= 6.01

3x3- 21.84, 21.78, 19.00, 16.43, 18.94 Average= 19.59

4x4- 1:11.53, 1:17.83, 1:08.08, 1:19.77, 1:21.83 Average= 1:15.80 

5x5- 2:24.33, 2:15.38, 2:20.00, 2:01.86, 2:22.28 Average= 2:16.77

6x6- 4:02.72, 4:08.41, 4:01.18, 3:53.33, 3:38.36 Average= 3:54.80

7x7- 6:44.88, 6:45.77, 6:44.90, 6:44.96, 6:45.05 Average= 6:45.11

3x3OH- 42.61, 39.61, 41.28, 43.97, 39.15 Average= 41.32 

2x2+3x3+4x4- 1:46.25 

2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5- 3:52.77

Pyraminx- 11.33, 12.30, 12.69, 13.71, 8.80 Average=11.76 

Megaminx- 2:42.55, 2:55.90, 2:32.34, 2:40.31, 2:55.43 Average= 2:41.30 

Square 1- 36.55, 44.22, 56.53, 59.15, 58.68 Average= 51.02


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jun 18, 2010)

2x2: 2.76, 2.24, (2.11), 2.63, (3.89) = 2.54


----------



## Faz (Jun 18, 2010)

Practicing for MWO

2x2: 2.48, 3.46, 3.11, 1.72, 1.62 = 2.43 - lol easy scrambles
3x3: 9.50, 7.76, 10.92, 10.17, 10.96 = 10.20 - ugh horrible
4x4: 
5x5:
2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD:
3x3 OH: 15.62, 15.57, 17.44, 16.64, 20.19 = 16.57
2-4 relay:
2-5 relay:
Pyraminx: 
Square-1:


----------



## undick (Jun 18, 2010)

*3x3*
20.28, 21.96, 23.51, 23.03, 19.88 = 21,76

*3x3 OH*
32.95, 30.27, 30.54, 33.16, 26.02 = 31,25

*FMC*
Solution : L2 D' U2 F2 B D' R' U2 R2 F R' B R F' R' B2 D' B' D L D2 R D2 R' F D L D' L' F' D2 (31 moves)

2x2x2 : L2 D' U2 F2 B D' R' U2 *R ** (9/9)
F2L-1 : *B'* D' B' D L (5/14)
Finish F2L : D2 R D2 R' (4/18)
Leave 3 Corner : F D L D' L' F' (6/24)
AUF : D2 (1/25)

Insert at * : *R *F R' B R F' R' *B' *(6/31) cancel 2 moves


----------



## PeterV (Jun 18, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 8.72, (3.72), (DNF), 6.75, 6.96 = *7.48 avg.*

3x3x3: 25.90, (34.27), 28.16, (22.05), 25.71 = *26.59 avg.*


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 18, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (5.85), 5.83, 4.66, (3.53), 5.24 = 5.25, I'm getting better 
*3x3x3*: (23.74), 16.61, (15.97), 19.62, 16.77 = 17.67, without the 19 it could have been better. But still normal avg.
*4x4x4*: 1:08.07, 1:09.33, 1:12.91, (1:16.06), (1:05.96) = 1:10.10, pretty good 
*5x5x5*: 2:15.29, 2:16.44, (2:08.81), 2:16.76, (2:37.42) = 2:16.16, bad...
*6x6x6*: 
*7x7x7*: 6:29.40, (7:58.69), 6:44.79, 6:32.31, (6:14.80) = 6:35.50, jay, PB single and avg.
*2x2x2 BLD*: 37.03, 40.88, DNF(37.34) = 37.03, I'm getting better.
*3x3x3 BLD*: 1:48.22, 1:19.36, DNF(2:04.05) = 1:19.36, nice single 
*3x3x3 OH*: 52.47, (45.33), 54.28, (57.62), 52.40 = 53.05, I need to get faster to get no more pain in my hand.
*Pyraminx*: (6.39), 8.75, (9.30), 8.14, 9.15 = 8.68, 2 skips =D
*Megaminx*: 2:09.58, 1:53.99, (1:50.24), 2:10.19, (2:18.77) = 2:04.59, PB avg and single 
*Square-1*: (25.27), (17.79), 23.44, 23.94, 24.77 = 24.05, nice single 
*Clock*: (11.40), 11.96, 12.28, (12.79), 12.09 = 12.11, normal.
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 1:35.55
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*: 3:58.36, 2x2 + 3x3 was 19 sec


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jun 18, 2010)

2x2: 4.26, (1.99), (4.31), 2.01, 3.37 = 3.21
lol
3x3:

4x4: (1:03.88), (56.56), 59.68, 1:00.60, 57.43 = 59.24
meh

5x5: 2:10.96, (2:28.56), 2:13.13, (1:56.86), 2:21.01 = 2:15.03
HAHA i normally average sub-2


----------



## joelwong (Jun 18, 2010)

2x2x2: (2.60), 5.82, (8.94), 3.75, 5.59=> 5.05


----------



## joelwong (Jun 18, 2010)

2x2x2 Blindfolded: (47.98), 50.19, DNF

DNF was 36.21. PB if I solved it....


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 18, 2010)

3x3: 12.36, 11.22, (9.44), (15.27), 11.25 = *11.61 *normal
OH: (24.53), (31.06), 25.02+, 26.77, 25.67 = *25.82 *slightly worse than normally
Square-1: (36.67), 40.53, 41.38, (1:22.75), 57.52 = *46.47 *normal avg
4x4: 59.72, (1:03.20), 1:02.69, 50.75, (49.38) = *57.72 *:fp
2x2: 3.77, (2.02), 3.41, 5.20, (5.33) = *4.13 *matches my offical avg ^^
Pyraminx: (7.14), 9.09, 11.52, 8.69, (13.50) = *9.77 *okay average, third was LL skip
5x5: (2:10.95), (1:29.38), 1:50.70, 1:40.99, 1:51.94 = *1:47.88 *amazing single!  PLL skip
3x3 BLD: 1:21.19, DNF(1:03.16), 2:02.25 = *1:21.19 *Nooooooooo! The second solve was 2 flipped edges :'(
2x2 BLD: 30.36, 13.67+, 37.27 = *13.67*  Speed BLD 
2x2-4x4: *1:26.49* LOOOOOOOL 2x2+3x3 were 11 s :fp :fp
Magic: (1.13), 1.19, 1.16, (4.25), 1.91 = *1.42* T_T
Megaminx: (1:28.86), 1:29.47, (1:40.92), 1:35.83, 1:38.98 = *1:34.76* okay
2x2-5x5: *2:54.86* nice


----------



## PM 1729 (Jun 18, 2010)

*3x3x3 FMC: 29 moves*

Scramble:U R' F2 D L2 D U L' R2 F U2 F2 D B R' U2 R' U
Solution: U' R2 F2 B2 D' B U B' D B' U' B L B2 U2 B' L2 B L F' L' B' L F2 L' B L D R'



Spoiler



Explanation:
U' on scramble makes two pairs

Premove U for inverse scramble
On inv: 1x2x2: R D'

Back to scramble with pre D R'
Pseudo 2x2x2: U' R2 F2

Back to inverse with premoves: F2 R2 U(3)
On inv:
2x2x2: R D' * F'(3)
2x2x3: L' B' L2 B U2(5)
F2L-1: B2 L'(2)
Leave 4 corners: B' U B2 U' . B (5)
Insert at 
.:  U B' D' B U' B' D B (8-4=4)
*:L' B' L F2 L' B L F2(8-1=7)


I would have liked to say that I worked very hard on this, but I got lucky. (Except for the insertions) . My second sub-30.


----------



## olekosun (Jun 18, 2010)

*3x3*: 33.69, 33.58, 27.73, 32.32, 31.15 = 32.35

w00000t my first sub-30!!


----------



## cube_addict0r (Jun 18, 2010)

*2x2*: 30.04, 21.47, 28.87, 30.48, 18.29 = 26.80

*3x3*: 1:07.13, 53.90, 1:06.10, 59.95, 53.48 = 59.98


----------



## Lumej (Jun 18, 2010)

*2x2:* 9.64, (8.38), (11.63), 11.47, 8.55 = 9.89
*Sq-1:* (1:45.17), 1:13.00, 1:27.37, 1:23.60, (1:08.99) = 1:21.32
*3x3oh:* (1:04.97), 50.81, 58.31, (50.65), 56.36 = 55.16
*MTS:* 1:33.25, (1:24.63), 1:26.70, 1:30.88 (1:41.29) = 1:30.28
*2x2bld:* DNF, 1:37.15, 2:19.33 = 1:37.15
*Megaminx:* (3:39.94), 4:16.93, 3:49.05, (4:19.94), 3:48.69 = 3:58.22
*3x3:* (31.42), 23.83, (22.28), 24.88, 26.52 = 25.08
*2345:* 6:18.52
*234:* 2:26.94
*magic:* 2.06, (2.38), 2.09, (2.03), 2.06 = 2.07
*clock:* (52.69), 35.29, 33.82, 47.25, (31.03) = 38.79
*3x3bld:* 6:37.62, DNF, 10:10.27 = 6:37.62


----------



## @uguste (Jun 18, 2010)

A bad week... 

2x2x2 : (6.85), 6.45, 5.82, (4.38), 5.76 = *6.01* 
3x3x3 : 15.27, (14.10), 17.57, 18.98, (23.79) = *17.27* it was so good, but I messed up the last solves  14 is full step
4x4x4 : (DNF), 1:27.14, (1:08.86), 1:17.33, 1:18.27 = 1:20.91 
5x5x5 : 2:49.26, 2:48.81, (2:47.26), (3:10.33), 3:04.63 = *2:54.23* Good, but could have been better without pops 
234 : *1:57.56* POP on the 4x4x4 
2345 : *4:40.21* 
2x2x2 BLD : 2:02.68, DNF, DNF = *2:02.68*
3x3x3 BLD : DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* :fp
3x3x3 MTS : (DNF), 1:53.34, (1:28.65), 2:01.18, 1:57.02 = *1:57.18*
3x3x3 OH : (33.04), (48.82), 39.91, 46.94, 38.82 = *41.89* 
pyra : (6.07), 16.04, 9.13, (17.65), 12.65 = *12.61* lol
square-1 : 30.91, (24.45), 37.46, (1:00.53), 50.68 = *39.68* :fp
megaminx : 3:05.09, 3:21.97, (2:56.15), 3:01.40, (4:06.38) = *3:09.49*
magic : 1.69, (DNF), (1.29), 3.29+, 3.29 = *2.76*  DNF was 1.22, last time was fail

FMC : *DNF*
I found D L U2 L2 B R' F2 U' R' U R2 U' R' U' F U2 F2 U2 F (on inverse scramble, premoves R' B2) but couldn't find a good finish in the hour


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 18, 2010)

PM 1729 said:


> *3x3x3 FMC: 29 moves*
> 
> Scramble:U R' F2 D L2 D U L' R2 F U2 F2 D B R' U2 R' U
> Solution: U' R2 F2 B2 D' B U B' D B' U' B L B2 U2 B' L2 B L F' L' B' L F2 L' B L D R'
> ...



Wow, very niss blockbuild  Congrats on the sub-30!


----------



## Edmund (Jun 18, 2010)

2x2-
2.96
3.31, 2.30, 3.20, 2.79, 2.88
Comment: Really nice, but these were easy scrambles


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 18, 2010)

*2x2:* (4.93) (7.03) 5.78 5.45 6.52 => 5.91

*3x3:* (20.47) 15.58 19.72 (15.28) 18.50 => 17.93

*4x4:* (1:17.60) 1:24.32 (1:31.60) 1:31.45 1:24.47 => 1:26.74

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 17.70 DNF => 17.70

*3x3 OH:* 38.01 (32.29) 33.49 42.68 (52.34) => 38.06

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:41.17

*Magic:* (1.11) (1.48) 1.23 1.30 1.13 => 1.22

*Pyraminx:* (6.20) (14.56) 9.87 10.06 9.53 => 9.82

Comment: Easy scrambles, sub-10


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 19, 2010)

2x2x2
Average: 5.99
(7.78), 4.55, 7.73, (4.53), 5.70

3x3x3:
Average: 19.88
19.79, (17.70), (24.39), 18.22, 21.62

3x3x3 OH:
Average: 31.29
36.24, (26.73), (36.30), 27.04, 30.59
purrty good

3x3x3 MTS:
Average: 1:25.37
(2:08.97), 1:21.78, (1:19.72), 1:30.16, 1:24.16

baboom boom boom


----------



## Elliot (Jun 19, 2010)

2x2: 4.69, 4.86, 5.32, (3.22), (5.73) = 4.96

3x3: 15.46, 15.72, 16.43, (17.86+), (13.38) = 15.87

3x3 OH: 25.28, 28.87, 27.84, (31.26), (21.67) = 27.33
I started out with my Hayan cube, but on the last solve I changed over to my FII .

4x4: 1:26.30, 1:32.69, 1:32.90, (1:42.56), (1:23.72) = 1:30.63
:fp

MegaMinx: 2:18.29, 2:29.05, (2:09.91), 2:31.62, (2:47.91) = 2:26.32
I haven't solved this puzzle for while...so this isn't too bad.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 19, 2010)

Mats B

*2x2:* 12.97	15.13	19.44	43.96	14.83	= *16.47* best in a while
*3x3:* 42.47	64.42	49.53	44.14	119.70 = *52.70* 
*4x4:* 3:11.01 2:37.93 2:35.10 DNF	3:50.19 = *3:13.04*
A pity. The last was the fastest I've ever done and then I mess up the PLL
and have to start over.
*5x5:* 6:40.62 6:06.75 9:15.81 6:51.21 7:50.11 = *7:07.31*
Third was very fast both in centers and tredge pairing. Messed up the 3x3, ouch.
*2-4Rel: = 4:54.58*

Bld
*2x2BLD:* 48.41	49.59	35.63 = *35.63* ok
*3x3BLD:* dnf 1:59.10 dnf = *1:59.10* nah, still sub-2.
*4x4BLD:* 8:44 dnf 7:24.60 = *7:24.60*
The first was good, the second not bad and the third excellent. Still memo was round 4:10, but the exec was so fluent. 
Wow!! Pair this exec with my best memo and I can do round 6:30 
*5x5BLD:* dnf [20:47] dnf [22:11] dnf [16:56]	= * DNF* So close!!
The first was only two corners twisted, I thought minus instead of plus. The second was not very good. But the third!!!
Of course it was easy, but memo around 9:20 and exec like the third 4x4, but I messed up at the parity alg 
(in the fluent high speed exec I happened to do wrong parity alg, so silly). And it could have been around 16:30 because 
I spent time trying to undo my error. Sigh. Sigh again. 
Again, it was an easy scramble
*Multi: 6/8 = 4* in 55:51
A little disappointing, no errors that I felt or knew.
Don't know what went wrong. One cube had two twisted corners. One had a 3-C edges.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 19, 2010)

*Cubenovice*

*2x2x2:* 15.53, (7.27), 13.73, (16.70), 13.09 = 14.12
7.27 was funny: lost about 2 seconds on a blank stare after doing the first side LOL
only required a two bar ortega + U to finish from there :fp
I just didn' recognize it all at that stage 

*3x3x3:* (34.06), (55.47), 51.23, 39.92, 42.44 = 44.53


----------



## mande (Jun 19, 2010)

2x2: 7.02, (4.06), 5.72, (8.48), 7.95 = 6.90
Comment: Decent.

3x3: 23.13, 20.98, (29.90), 22.44, (19.68) = 22.18
Comment: This was done on my worst cube.

3x3 OH: (29.58), 35.70, 30.43, 34.81, (38.28) = 33.64
Comment: Very nice.

3x3 BLD: DNF (3:04), 2:17.58, DNF (2:11) = 2:17.58
Comment: I have to start practising BLD again.

3x3 FMC: *25 moves*
Solution: L' F2 B' R2 B2 R D L' U B2 U F L' F' R F L F' D R' D R2 B' D' B


Spoiler



Explanation:
1x2x3: L' F2 B' R2 B2 R
2x2x3: D L' U B2 U

Use inverse scramble with premoves U' B2 U' L D' R' B2 R2 B F2 L
Leave 3 corners (and this was really lucky): B' D B R2 D' R D' (R')
Solve 3 corners: (R) F L' F' R' F L F' (2 moves cancel)


Comments: Simply amazing. I found this solution in less than half an hour! My second sub 30 ever . I would consider this extremely lucky though.


----------



## joelwong (Jun 19, 2010)

3x3x3: 1. 14.59 PLL skip 2. (20.80) 3. (14.42) Easy OLL, T perm 
4.17.98 5. 18.78=>17.12 Quite a fast average for me


----------



## joelwong (Jun 19, 2010)

Pyraminx 1. 11.71 2.12.89 3. 11.54 4. (9.27) 5. (15.27)
Average: 12.04. Messed up solve no.5!!


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes said:


> 3x3: 12.36, 11.22, (9.44), (15.27), 11.25 = *11.61 *normal
> OH: (24.53), (31.06), 25.02+, 26.77, 25.67 = *25.82 *slightly worse than normally
> Square-1: (36.67), 40.53, 41.38, (1:22.75), 57.52 = *46.47 *normal avg
> 4x4: 59.72, (1:03.20), 1:02.69, 50.75, (49.38) = *57.72 *:fp
> ...


Awesome, 2x2 speed BLD. Where did you learn it?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *4x4BLD:* 8:44 dnf 7:24.60 = *7:24.60*


Wow, Mats, Awesome! You're getting quite fast now!


----------



## Edam (Jun 20, 2010)

*3x3* (15.77), 15.93, (19.08), 16.50, 17.86 = *16.76*
*4x4* (1:06.68), 1:30.96, 1:35.25, (1:38.21), 1:27.00 = *1:31.07*


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 20, 2010)

*2x2:* 2.68, 1.97, 3.43, 2.11, 2.72 = *2.50*

*3x3:* 11.63, 11.16, 14.68, 10.90, 12.08 = *11.62*

*4x4:* 47.53, 46.83, 52.30, 49.08, 47.46 = *48.02*

*3x3oh:* 21.16, 18.66, 24.53, 17.84, 19.31 = *19.71*

*2x2bld:* DNF 7.96 DNF = *7.96*
lolscramble

*3x3bld:* 2:26.58, 2:04.22, DNF = *2:04.22*
atrocious execution

*pyraminx:* 3.97, 8.16, 4.25, 6.56, 5.47 = *5.43*


----------



## Krag (Jun 20, 2010)

*Henrik Krag*

*2x2x2:* 9.44, (4.03), 8.24, 7.58, (9.67) *=8.42*

*3x3x3:* 35.62, (28.85), (35.83), 32.52, 32.73 *=33.62*

*4x4x4:* (2:34.55), 3:20.81, 3:08.15, (3:31.96), 3:10.69 *=3:13.22*

*5x5x5:* (7:12.60), 6:21.12, 6:30.89, 6:08.76, (5:53.82) *=6:20.26*

*2-3-4 relay:* *=3:44.65*

*2-3-4-5 relay:* *10:42.73*

*Magic:* 2.13, (2.45), 2.22, 2.12, (2.12) *=2.16*

*pyraminx:* 23.28, 20.71, 16.38, (15.58), (25.90) *=20.12*


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 20, 2010)

2x2: 3.57, 3.49, (2.86), 3.73, (4.42+)=3.60 Terrible.
3x3: 10.48, (9.65), （12.93）, 10.24, 10.98=10.57 Not too bad.
4x4:


----------



## BOoba (Jun 20, 2010)

3x3 : 22.40, (21.87), (24.75), 22.41, 22.55 = 22.45
4x4 : 2:26.42, 2:17.42, (1:59.09), 2:22.81, (3:00.47) = 2:22.22


----------



## Isbit (Jun 20, 2010)

*2x2:* *7.09*, 7.85, *DNF*, 10.90, 7.42 = *8.57*
To bad about that DNF
*2x2 BLD:* 48.72, 43.83, 38.80 = *38.80*
*3x3 BLD:* 2:15.69, 2:52.24, DNF = *2:15.69*
These were all very slow. Bad memo and even worse execution with some memo pauses and forgotten pieces. I gave up the last one while solving corners.
*4x4 BLD:* DNF (15:20, 3 centers), DNF (11:13, 4:30, 4 centers)
during my second solve my computer decided to turn itself off, so I had to restart it and stop the timer. If you take one minute off from that one, it's actually a very nice time for me, and rather close too 
*Multi: 2/6 37:59 (25)*
I was too tired, and it felt so nice with that blindfold on that I almost fell asleep, so I skipped the last three cubes (well, i did corners on one and edges on another). I tried to solve some corners with an a-perm for the first time on my first cube, hence the last unfinished cube. I guess the bad memo time is due to being too sleepy as well.


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jun 20, 2010)

2x2x2: 7.97 , 9.58 , 7.75 , (7.16) , (10.38) = 8.43
3x3x3: 17.05 , (13.28) , 17.15 , 16.28 , (19.71) = 16.83 
4x4x4: (56.05) , 1:03.00 , 57.78 , 57.06 , (1:03.38) = 59.28
5x5x5: (2:38.22) , 2:19.50 , 2:23.56 , (2:15.43) , 2:23.63 = 2:22.23
6x6x6: (4:12.80) , 4:28.84 , (DNF) , 4:52.56 , 4:36.83 = 4:39.41 
3x3x3 Blindfolded : DNF , 5:02.89 , DNS = 5:02.89 
3x3x3 One Handed: (41.38) , 42.46 , 51.77 , 44.36 , (58.77) =
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:24.53
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:04.28
Magic: (5.19) , 1.93 , 1.65 , (1.31) , 4.38 = 2.65
PyraMinx: (25.09) , 22.93 , (17.08) , 24.18 , 22.36 = 23.16


----------



## Anthony (Jun 20, 2010)

2x2: 2.03, 1.85, 3.29, 2.09, 2.47 = 2.20
lol.
2x2 BLD: 20.55, 11.86, DNF = 11.86
3x3: 12.59, 11.02, 11.97, 11.86, 10.05 = 11.61
I need a better cube soooo badly. :/


----------



## JackJ (Jun 20, 2010)

2x2 4.26, 5.42, 5.39, 4.18, 5.38 = 5.01

Of course... not even in online competitions can I suck 5.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 21, 2010)

Chris Hardwick
-----------------
3x3x3: 16.02 (17.06) (13.17) 15.76 14.95 = 15.58
3x3x3_bld: DNF DNF DNF
4x4x4_bld: DNF DNF 8:02.22
5x5x5_bld: DNF DNF 15:13.46


----------



## vvtopkar (Jun 21, 2010)

Ved Topkar:

2x2x2: 4.88, (3.88), 5.62, 6.46. 4.61 = *5.04s* (yay!)

3x3x3: (16.95), 18.06, 17.06, (21.70), 18.52 = *17.88* (yay!)


----------



## Novriil (Jun 21, 2010)

Over a long time I have time to participate..

2x2: 3.92, 6.27, 4.04, 5.03, 4.89 = 4.65
3x3: 19.29, 18.72, 17.31, 22.85, 18.71 = 18.91
4x4: 1:31.24, 1:39.58, 1:41.17, 1:18.46, 1:30.69 = 1:33.83
Magic: 1.54, 1.29, 2.75, 1.35, 1.41 = 1.43
Master Magic: 4.13, 5.96, 4.67, 4.83, 4.29 = 4.60

Both Magics were great but cubes aren't so great.. Actually I'm really surprised about 3x3 results. Yesterday when I just solved it few times then I got almost every solve over-20..

3x3BLD: 4:42.84, DNF(5:29.26), DNF(5:39.57) = 4:42.84

Yeah.. Yesterday I just tried random BLD solves and all of them were DNFs. Now first one was nice


----------



## gass (Jun 21, 2010)

222: 4.35; 5.60; 5.38; 6.09; 6.88 = *5.69* sub-6 is good 
333: 14.43; 10.30; 15.05; 13.96; 14.46 = *14.28* good avg and nice single(pll skip)
444: 1:23.93; 1:17.93; 1:25.95; 1:27.36; 1:24.24 = *1:24.71*
only the second solve was no parity, others was double parities
555: 2:07.31; 2:08.43; 2:07.78; 2:14.08; 2:07.13 = *2:07.84* normal
777: 6:31.17; 6:18.54; 6:13.51; 6:23.49; 6:27.84 = *6:22.29* nice 
234: *1:48.51*
2345: *3:55.78* sub-4 is very good
OH: 34.30; 35.53; 39.15; 43.15; 41.11 = *38.60* normal
222 BDF: 42.28; DNF; 57.34 = *42.28* the memo was very fast on the first one 
333 BDF: DNF (4:56.87); DNF(5:48.52); 5:30.04 = *5:30.04*
the first one was very fast for me, but totally failed, the second one was off by 2 edges, and the third one is my new pb, nice solve 
pyraminx: 3.31; 4.85; 5.01; 5.68; 5.13 = *5.00* very good 
megaminx: 2:00.34; 1:59.84; 1:49.78; 1:55.56; DNF = *1:58.58* sub-2 is ok

conclusion: nice week!!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 21, 2010)

*3x3 BLD*: 30:41.13, DNF, DNS = 30:41.13
*2x2*: 6.53, (3.52), 6.59, 7.42, (7.55) = 6.85
*2x2 BLD*: DNF, 36.42, DNF = 31.42
*3x3*: (22.86), 20.80, (17.67), 18.70, 19.94 = 19.81


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 22, 2010)

6-17-10 # 25
2x2x2: 1: 10.60, 2: 10.56, 3: (15.64), 4: 15.46, 5: (10.51), avg: 12.21 C: ice cube 
3x3x3: 1: 23.10, 2: 20.86, 3: 21.42, 4: (20.77), 5: (25.63), avg: 21.79 C: WOW
4x4x4: N/A C: Broke, needs more time to fix…
5x5x5: 1: 5:28.96, 2: 4:42.72, 3: (5:38.07), 4: (4:39.72), 5: 5:10.53, avg: 5:07.40 C: Stupid pops on the Rubik’s brand 
6x6x6: N/A I don’t have
7x7x7: N/A I don’t have
2x2x2 BLD: 1: DNF 2: DNF 3: DNF avg: DNF C: I haven’t done this in a while 
3x3x3 BLD: N/A
4x4x4 BLD: N/A
5x5x5 BLD: N/A
3x3x3 multi BLD: N/A
3x3x3 One handed: 1: 1:16.50, 2: 1:13.32, 3: (1:09.58), 4: (DNF), 5: 1:10.35 avg: 1:13.39 C: sloppy
3x3x3 with feet: N/A
3x3x3 match the scramble: 1: 2:52.80, 2: 1:40.41, 3: DNF, 4: DNS, 5: DNS, avg: DNF C: I got bored 
3x3x3 Fewest moves: N/A
2-4 relay: N/A
2-5 relay: N/A
Magic: DNF (it broke)
Master Magic: N/A
Clock: N/A
Megaminx: N/A (lost)
Pyraminx: N/A
Square-1: N/A


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Magic:* 4.20, 4.38, 3.86, 5.53, 4.07 = *4.22*


----------



## aronpm (Jun 22, 2010)

Jaysammey777 said:


> 6-17-10 # 25
> 2x2x2: 1: 10.60, 2: 10.56, 3: (15.64), 4: 15.46, 5: (10.51), avg: 12.21 C: ice cube
> 3x3x3: 1: 23.10, 2: 20.86, 3: 21.42, 4: (20.77), 5: (25.63), avg: 21.79 C: WOW
> 4x4x4: N/A C: Broke, needs more time to fix…
> ...



If you're not entering the event, _don't list it_. Also, read this.


----------



## Faz (Jun 22, 2010)

What if I list it with the intention of entering it


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 22, 2010)

*3x3x3 OH 32.67:* 37.08, 27.40, 34.20, 36.41, 26.35


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 22, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3: 12.36, 11.22, (9.44), (15.27), 11.25 = *11.61 *normal
> ...



You don't need to learn anything for 2x2 speed BLD  The scramble just has to be easy enough  Our you have to try to see the LL after doing the first face/layer without moving. Ask Faz, he's crazy good at it (Anthony too.)


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 22, 2010)

2x2: 2.74, 2.26, 4.09, 2.61, 3.44 = 2.93
ZOMFG that was insane...CLL on all of them
2x2BLD: 58.20, 28.60, DNF[31.50] = 28.60
Very nice scramble 
3x3: 18.14, 13.40, 14.79, 13.81, 15.85 = 14.82
Pyraminx: 4.93, 7.13, 5.38, 4.25, 4.99 = 5.1
Wow nice scrambles
4x4: 1:09.38[O], 1:05.21[P], 1:14.08[O], 1:09.33[O], 1:06.33 = 1:08.35
Gotta hate parities
Square-1: 18.67, 13.44, 17.72, 15.38, 26.58 = 17.26
Still fail
OH: 29.73, 32.54, 36.04, 30.79, 24.97 = 31.02
Good single
Magic: 1.11, 1.09, 1.11, 1.13, 1.12 = 1.11
Meh


----------



## okayama (Jun 22, 2010)

Submit from Poland 

*2x2x2*: 11.67, (12.13), 7.61, (4.97), 7.72 = 9.00

*3x3x3*: (30.46), 26.98, (22.27), 28.51, 23.37 = 26.28

*4x4x4*: 2:03.45, (2:15.62), 2:12.05, 2:08.57, (1:56.37) = 2:08.02

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:37.23, DNS, DNS = 1:37.23

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [7:07.97], 4:51.05, 3:51.05 = 3:51.05
1st: lots of edges unsolved

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 22:26.09, DNS, DNS = 22:26.09

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [49:58.84], 52:23.57, DNS = 52:23.57
1st: failed to undo a setup move

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/3, 24:55.65

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 31 HTM



Spoiler



Scramble: U R' F2 D L2 D U L' R2 F U2 F2 D B R' U2 R' U
Solution: U' D2 R' D' R D F D2 L F U' F' D F U F' L' D L' F2 R2 U' F' U' L2 B2 F U2 D R' U'

(For inverse scramble)

Pre-scramble: U

1x2x2 block (a): U R D'
1x2x2 block (b): U2 F'
1x2x2 block (c): B2 L2 U F
F2L minus 1 slot: U R2 F2 L
All but 3 corners: D' L D' * L' D2 F' D' R' D R D2
Pre-move correction: U

Insert at *: D F U' F' D' F U F'


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 23, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (7.29), (5.86), 7.25, 5.90, 6.74 = 6.63
*3x3x3:* (19.14)[Did PLL twice], 17.54, 17.93, 18.75[Pop], (14.68) = 18.07
*4x4x4:* 1:52.75, (2:27.76), (1:35.94), 2:08.67, 1:47.37 = 1:56.26 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 2:39.10
_Badly stuffed up the 3x3, the 4x4 went nicely though._
*3x3x3 OH:* 34.35, 30.33, (35.72), 31.23, (27.96) = 31.97
_Pitty about the first and third._
*Pyraminx:* (5.49), 15.28, 8.66, (18.23+), 13.14 = 12.36
*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:04.49, 39.69, DNF = 39.69
_I really do not like it when there is more then 3 twisted corners._
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:32.18, DNF, DNF = 1:32.18
_Nice, pop on the second, stuffed up memo on the third._
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Off by r2 wasn't paying enough attention:fp, forgot to do parity alg:fp, not sure. :confused:
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 2/2 in 7:29.93 = 2 points  
Next week I think I'll move up to 3 I think.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2010)

All the following results were done BLD. I did a BLD week this week, since Daniel said he was going to. I didn’t quite manage to do everything, but I got a lot of them done! Whew, it was a lot of work. (If there was ever a doubt as to my sanity, I suspect I've removed it. ) And I’m very happy with how many averages I actually got, although a few of them were rather heartbreaking (especially 5x5x5).

Someday (perhaps a year or two from now) I WILL attempt every single scramble for a weekly competition BLD. I still need to learn square-1 to do that, though, and also get better at megaminx. And it will take a long time to do all those 7x7x7’s, so I’m going to need a lot of time when I finally do it.

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 35.90, 25.27, 35.84, 45.08, 27.77 = *33.17*
Comment: Very nice to get them all.
*3x3x3:* 1:43.31, 1:38.28, 1:46.11, 2:27.93, DNF [2:32.16] = *1:59.12*
Comment: Barely managed sub-2.
*4x4x4:* DNF [8:33.61, 4:47], DNF [8:10.00, 4:16], DNF [8:02.68, 4:17], 9:38.00 [5:34], 7:45.51 [4:01] = *DNF*
Comment: Rather depressing at first; I’m glad I at least got the last two. The first two were both off by 3 wings due to mismemorization. The third one was off by just 2 corners – I thought I had parity that needed fixing, but apparently I didn’t – very sad. It was solved, and then I “fixed” it.  The fourth one was really slow because I couldn’t find the last 2 wings to memorize – I hate when that happens.
*5x5x5:* 15:22.23 [8:04], 14:49.24 [7:25], DNF [18:10.26, 11:54], 15:15.58 [7:56], DNF [15:08.80, 8:50] = *DNF*
Comment: Aaaagh! If only I could have gotten that last one right, I could have had a sub-WR average. But the truth is that the last one wasn’t even close. Apparently when I reoriented, I picked an orientation that was actually centers parity, but I didn’t think it was. So my centers fix didn’t work, and the center E slice was wrong. So I wound off by 8 + centers, 4 centrals, and 4 centers. For scramble 3, I was off by 3 wings and 2 centrals – the wings were executed backwards, and I didn’t notice a central to flip.
*6x6x6:* 28:49.38 [14:03], DNF [34:31.87, 18:11], DNF [39:25.47, 20:55], DNF [40:19.30, 22:13], DNF [36:35.69, 17:22] = *DNF*
Comment: This would have been very depressing except that all of them were really close to solved. The first one was my second-best time ever, so I was pretty excited about doing these. The second one was off by just 3 obliques; I memorized them correctly but forgot to do them. The third one was off by just 3 outer wings; I executed the algorithm backwards. The fourth one was off by just 3 outer X centers; I had two images that were too close to the same, and used the wrong one (I’ve switched to a different image for one of those now because of this). The fifth one was off by 4 corners, 3 inner X centers, 6 obliques, 8 outer wings, and 8 inner wings. So why do I say they were all close? Because the corners were off by only a single L turn – it looks like that’s probably the only mistake I made, and all the bad pieces can be explained by that single missing L turn.
*7x7x7:* DNF [1:01:08.67, 36:56], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Yet another close one missed. Off by just 2 obliques. I can't figure out what went wrong with them; all I can figure is that I mismemorized, but I'm not willing to reapply the scramble to see if that's really what it was. My memorization was really slow because it wasn't sticking due to interference from all the other solves this week - I finally know what my limit is.  I guess that means I need a few more rooms.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 34.31, 26.68, 30.11 = *26.68*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:39.44 [1:37.44 + 2], 2:07.36, 3:35.03 = *1:39.44*
Comment: On the first one, I forgot to do F2 after a parity fix. On the third one, I forgot part of my memo, but I refused to give up, and so I got it. Terrible times, but at least I got them all.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 6:23.59 [3:13], 8:24.58 [3:31], 8:48.10 [4:36] = *6:23.59*
Comment: The first one is my personal best; after that I haven’t gotten another decent 4x4x4 BLD speed all week. The second one was easy to memorize, but hard to execute for me. The third one was very hard to memorize.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 15:08.43 [7:48], 17:12.31 [10:06], DNF [17:54.19, 7:37] = *15:08.43*
Comment: I think I beat Chris by just a few seconds! Third one was off by 2 X centers. I had a terrible time memorizing the second one – I couldn’t get the memorization to stick.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *2/4 = 0 points, 16:53.30* [11:53]
Comment: I wish I had time for a real multi, but with all this other BLD, I just couldn’t make time for it. And what a disappointment! First one was off by 3 edges because I mismemorized; fourth one was off by 2 corners and 6 edges, and I couldn’t figure out what I did wrong. Why am I so much worse at small numbers of cubes than I am at large numbers?
*3x3x3 OH:* DNF [4:20.52], 4:25.43, 3:43.43, 3:26.13, 3:05.52 = *3:51.66*
Comment: Successful average! I’m really out of practice – you can see how the times came down with every solve. I should really be sub-3 all the time with this. First one was off by 3 edges.
*3x3x3 WF:* DNF [17:16.02, 1:48], 18:34.18 [2:12], 11:27.21 [1:37], 10:11.03 [1:45], 9:24.75 [1:32] = *13:24.14*
Comment: I still can’t believe I got the average! With the last one, I was sure I messed up, but it was still solved. I think I got lucky (or I was pumped up about finally doing it, and rode the adrenaline to success); I seriously doubt I could do this again anytime soon. And it’s exhausting, physically and psychologically. First one was pretty scrambled; only the middle layer was correct.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* DNF [3:24.31], DNF [4:24.33], 2:54.20, DNF [3:38.05], DNF [4:37.22] = *DNF*
Comment: Pretty awful – I didn’t have time to really think about it before I began, so I was trying to work out how to solve parity and flipped edges as I went; I don’t think I got it right. First one was completely wrong because I stupidly grabbed the cube in the wrong orientation.  Second one had 2 corners twisted and 2 edges flipped. Third one was really easy because no parity, twisted corners, or flipped edges. Fourth one had 2 edges flipped because I mismemorized. Fifth one had 2 edges flipped because I didn’t figure out how to flip them correctly.
*2-4 relay:* *17:04.73* [11:45]
Comment: Yes! Got it right!
*2-5 relay:* *DNF* [41:50.25, 27:27]
Comment: I was too tired for this, so it was slow. 3x3x3 off by 3 edges – I thought I had set up for parity wrong and “fixed” it, but it was already solved. 5x5x5 off by 2 wings – I mismemorized them. So it was kind of close.
*Magic:* 1.91, 1.78, 1.80, 3.46, 2.69 = *2.13*
Comment: As I’m sure you can guess, this was not OHITABLD. I wanted to have a chance at beating Daniel. Too bad about the last one.
*Master Magic:* 4.25, 3.75, 4.22, 4.44, 4.33 = *4.27*
Comment: Average.
*Clock:* 5:06.80 [0:40], DNF [4:05:22, 0:46], 4:41.31 [0:51], 3:41.03 [0:37], 4:09.63 [0:33] = *4:39.15*
Comment: Another successful average! Done using Stefan’s method. I still think it’s probably better to do a speedBLD method, using some mathematical shortcuts, but I didn’t have time to figure them out. The key will be trying to make the shortcuts quick enough to compete with those memo times – it’s nice being able to memorize in less than a minute. (I suspect I could get to where I memorized in 15 seconds with practice.) But I have to go really slow on execution because I’m afraid of DNFs, so I’m turning very slowly, one click at a time.
*Pyraminx:* 1:00.34, 1:22.22, 1:13.06, DNF [1:16.47], 1:14.46 = *1:16.58*
Comment: Yet another successful average! And this one was quite fast for me! Fourth one had 2 edges flipped.

For megaminx, I wish I could have done it, but I’m just so bad at it – I didn’t have anywhere near enough time this week to try even one of them. For square-1, someday I’ll really learn to do it; perhaps I’ll start working on it seriously after US Nationals. For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves, I would have needed to take some time to review the process for doing this, so I’d have a chance for succeeding. I didn’t have time for it, so I didn’t do it.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 23, 2010)

*3x3:* 30.45, 25.04, 27.44, 30.26, 27.64 = 28.44 

Getting better...


----------



## Anthony (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes said:


> You don't need to learn anything for 2x2 speed BLD  The scramble just has to be easy enough  Our you have to try to see the LL after doing the first face/layer without moving. Ask Faz, he's crazy good at it (Anthony too.)



Yeah, that's pretty much it. I usually can't predict AUF though, so I always get +2s. 

Btw, we tied in 3x3 this week, Cornelius. lol.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 24, 2010)

2x2x2: 11.47
12.36 11.05 (10.56) 11.01 (12.48)

3x3x3: 36.73
41.26 (46.18) 34.93 34.01 (33.79)

4x4x4: 3:57.05
4:00.00 4:08.95 (2:57.40) (DNF) 3:42.

5x5x5: 5:45.22
5:39.57 (6:37.22) 6:04.12 5:31.96 (5:14.97)

2x2x2 Blindfolded: 1:58.50
4:03.89 (1:58.50) 2:35.47

3x3x3 One Handed: 1:40.89
1:36.70 (2:44.46) (1:33.62) 1:51.50 1:34.48

3x3x3 Match the scramble: 3:55.07
4:35.49 3:38.15+ (DNF) 3:31.58 (3:28.34)

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 4:00.80

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 10:59.90

PyraMinx: 16.36
(13.36) 16.25 18.22 14.61 (18.55)

Square-1: 1:22.32
1:14.23 (1:01.16) 1:35.63 (1:35.98) 1:17.09


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 24, 2010)

My BLDweek results:

*2x2x2:* (25.91), 47.65, 47.58, (DNF [35.33]), 28.59+ = *41.27*
1 and 5 were speedbld
*3x3x3:* (DNF [1:50.50]), (1:50.27), 2:06.46, 2:01.34, 1:57.50 = *2:01.77*
Really annoyed that I'm sup-2, but at least I salvaged an average at all!
*4x4x4:* 5:55.24 [2:35.28], 6:24.66 [2:20.28], (5:14.97 [1:55.21]), 5:37.86 [2:26.72], (DNF [5:01.33,1:54.05]) = *5:59.25* 
I have no idea what happened on the 3rd one - my memo just went crazy. Risked everything on the last one as I could afford to. Ended up with a few centres out. Sub-6 average 
*5x5x5:* 13:09.11 [5:22.39], DNF [4:30.40, 11:40.49], 12:48.96 [5:21.82], 13:46.42 [5:58.76], DNF [14:07.66, 6:03.54] = *DNF*
Most annoying result of the week  At least there were some decent singles there
*2x2x2BLD:* 37.91+, 34.71, 36.50 = *34.71*
*3x3x3BLD:* 2:02.05, 1:59.53, 2:21.06 = *1:59.53*
*4x4x4BLD:* 5:46.98 [2:34.64], DNS, DNS = *5:46.98*
*5x5x5BLD:* 13.15.24 [5:36.53], DNS, DNS = *13:15.24*
*MultiBLD:* *10/11 57:42.51*
Didn't spot a twisted corner 
*OH:* 3:49.41, (4:27.58), 3:37.49, (3:21.49), 3:31.60 = *3:39.50*
Pretty fun doing this for the first time 
*Feet:* 24:31.24 [1:58.46], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Keeping my orientation was much easier than I thought it would be, but wasn't willing to put myself through that 4 more times 
*MTS:* 4:47.78, (DNF [3:49.43]), (2:38.06), 3:10.91, 2:55.33 = *3:38.01*
A lot easier than I thought it would be  Definitely improving, and I think after 10 more solves I would have been near 2 mins (just above what I get for 3bld)
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4:* *9:04.41* [4:02.53]
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5:* *27:53.14*
So happy to get my first 2 relay attempts 
*Pyraminx:* 2:35.91, (DNF [2:46.96]), 1:58.27, 2:04.09, (1:46.36) = *2:12.76*
This is pretty fun (and easy) 
*Clock:* (4:13.58), 3:52.50, 3:44.02, (2:11.36), 3:08.40 = *3:34.97*
Easy 
No time for FMC or the other bigcubebld scrambles 

Overall I give myself a 8/10. Really disappointed about a lack of 5x5 average, and 10/11 multi was annoying  Highlights were the relays, feet, and successful 4x4 average  Will definitely do this again sometime. Next time I might have magics and a Sq-1 to do as well

EDIT: @Mike: Sorry I don't have time to properly study your results right now, but it looks great so well done!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 24, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> My BLDweek results:



Nice job! It looks like you and I split the events fairly evenly. I'm amazed how much better at big cubes BLD you are than I am now; I just can't keep up. Funny how we both barely ruined the 5x5x5 average 3/5. And nice job on the multi; I was terrible this week.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 24, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > My BLDweek results:
> ...



I think you both deserve an applause, clap clap!! Really fun looking at your times! Next time maybe I'll join you on the regular cubes .


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 24, 2010)

I think this is my first solve since December. Realized I need to start practicing again for nationals. It deserves it's own post IMO

*FMC:* 27 HTM



Spoiler



Scramble: U R' F2 D L2 D U L' R2 F U2 F2 D B R' U2 R' U
Solution: U B2 R B' U2 D L2 D R B2 R B' D B2 D' B' R' D' R D' B R F' R' B' F D

2x2x2: U B2 R B' U2 D L2 7

3xcross: D R B2 R B' D B2 D' B' 16

leave 3 corners: R' D' R D'* R F' R' F D 25

*= B R F' R' B' R F R' cancelling six moves making it a 27 move solution. Spent about 30 minutes struggling to find a good start with nothing to show other than a crappy 39 move backup solution. Then I found this block and everything sort of fell together.


----------



## ManasijV (Jun 24, 2010)

3x3: 13.66, 13.45, 13.41, 13.11, 14.21
2x2+3x3+4x4: 1:39.20
2x2: 3.46, 3.66, 4.96, 3.70, 4.52
All 3's were skips


----------



## x-colo-x (Jun 24, 2010)

3bld: 1:19.70, 1:14.43, DNF = 1:14.43


----------



## guusrs (Jun 24, 2010)

fmc: DNF 

promising starts but failed to get sub 30. So I didn't write down a complete solution at all. Shame me.

Cogratz to all those sub-30's solvers this week!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 24, 2010)

*Results week 25*

...and the winner was Simon as usual . With kinch doing all events bld second place was taken by Yes....

A little funny to note that the bld match between kinch and Mike was won by kinch by the great margin of: one point 
*2x2x2*(50)

 2.20 Anthony
 2.44 fazrulz
 2.50 SimonWestlund
 2.50 DavidWoner
 2.54 Edward_Lin
 2.93 Neo63
 2.96 Edmund
 3.20 The Rubik Mai
 3.21 oskarasbrink
 3.60 onionhoney
 3.76 04mucklowd
 3.84 Baian Liu
 3.96 ManasijV
 4.13 Yes, We Can!
 4.13 nlCuber22
 4.65 Novriil
 4.96 Elliot
 5.01 JackJ
 5.04 vvtopkar
 5.05 joelwong
 5.24 cubedude7
 5.60 sz35
 5.69 gass
 5.92 Evan Liu
 5.99 gavnasty
 6.01 @uguste
 6.06 cuber952
 6.63 Zane_C
 6.85 Lord Voldemort
 6.90 mande
 7.06 MrMoney
 7.40 Cride5
 7.48 PeterV
 8.10 janelle
 8.42 tres.60
 8.43 pierrotlenageur
 8.44 lilkdub503
 8.58 Hyprul 9-ty2
 8.72 Isbit
 9.00 okayama
 9.71 jamesdeanludlow
 9.89 Lumej
 11.47 mr. giggums
 12.21 Jaysammey777
 14.12 Cubenovice
 16.47 MatsBergsten
 17.06 peedu
 26.79 cube_addict0r
 33.17 Mike Hughey
 41.27 kinch2002
*3x3x3 *(53)

 10.17 SimonWestlund
 10.20 fazrulz
 10.43 onionhoney
 11.61 Yes, We Can!
 11.62 Anthony
 11.62 DavidWoner
 12.63 nlCuber22
 12.64 The Rubik Mai
 13.51 ManasijV
 14.28 gass
 14.82 Neo63
 15.58 cmhardw
 15.65 sz35
 15.87 Elliot
 16.76 Edam
 16.83 pierrotlenageur
 17.02 Baian Liu
 17.27 @uguste
 17.67 cubedude7
 17.71 04mucklowd
 17.88 vvtopkar
 17.93 Evan Liu
 18.06 joelwong
 18.07 Zane_C
 18.91 Novriil
 19.81 Lord Voldemort
 19.88 gavnasty
 19.91 cuber952
 20.01 eastamazonantidote
 20.01 MrMoney
 20.32 Cride5
 20.39 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.46 lilkdub503
 21.76 undick
 21.79 Jaysammey777
 22.18 mande
 22.45 BOoba
 22.92 jamesdeanludlow
 23.82 janelle
 25.08 Lumej
 26.29 okayama
 26.59 PeterV
 27.45 larf
 28.45 TheCubeMaster5000
 28.88 peedu
 32.35 olekosun
 33.62 tres.60
 36.73 mr. giggums
 44.53 Cubenovice
 52.70 MatsBergsten
 59.98 cube_addict0r
 1:59.12 Mike Hughey
 2:01.77 kinch2002
*4x4x4*(33)

 48.02 DavidWoner
 50.37 SimonWestlund
 57.72 Yes, We Can!
 59.04 Hyprul 9-ty2
 59.24 oskarasbrink
 59.28 pierrotlenageur
 1:01.94 The Rubik Mai
 1:06.87 sz35
 1:08.35 Neo63
 1:10.10 cubedude7
 1:16.38 cuber952
 1:16.74 ManasijV
 1:18.64 04mucklowd
 1:19.01 jamesdeanludlow
 1:20.91 @uguste
 1:24.71 gass
 1:26.75 Evan Liu
 1:30.63 Elliot
 1:31.07 Edam
 1:33.84 Novriil
 1:47.11 larf
 1:56.26 Zane_C
 2:06.28 lilkdub503
 2:08.02 okayama
 2:22.22 BOoba
 2:25.41 eastamazonantidote
 2:30.12 MrMoney
 2:32.70 janelle
 3:13.04 MatsBergsten
 3:13.22 tres.60
 3:56.98 mr. giggums
 5:59.25 kinch2002
 DNF Mike Hughey
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:33.06 SimonWestlund
 1:47.88 Yes, We Can!
 1:52.84 sz35
 2:00.50 The Rubik Mai
 2:07.84 gass
 2:11.49 04mucklowd
 2:15.03 oskarasbrink
 2:16.16 cubedude7
 2:19.22 cuber952
 2:22.23 pierrotlenageur
 2:28.86 jamesdeanludlow
 2:54.23 @uguste
 3:15.94 larf
 4:58.73 eastamazonantidote
 5:07.40 Jaysammey777
 5:45.22 mr. giggums
 6:20.26 tres.60
 7:07.31 MatsBergsten
 DNF kinch2002
 DNF Mike Hughey
*6x6x6*(5)

 3:05.06 SimonWestlund
 3:59.08 cuber952
 4:39.41 pierrotlenageur
 4:40.80 jamesdeanludlow
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(5)

 5:00.10 SimonWestlund
 6:23.29 gass
 6:35.50 cubedude7
 6:44.97 cuber952
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(33)

 16.57 fazrulz
 19.71 DavidWoner
 19.92 SimonWestlund
 20.03 Hyprul 9-ty2
 25.59 The Rubik Mai
 25.82 Yes, We Can!
 27.33 Elliot
 29.90 sz35
 31.02 Neo63
 31.25 undick
 31.29 gavnasty
 31.97 Zane_C
 32.67 jackdexter75
 33.65 mande
 38.06 Evan Liu
 38.53 xXzaKerXx
 38.60 gass
 41.17 cuber952
 41.89 @uguste
 43.02 Baian Liu
 45.04 MrMoney
 46.20 pierrotlenageur
 48.58 lilkdub503
 49.65 janelle
 50.26 eastamazonantidote
 51.49 jamesdeanludlow
 53.05 cubedude7
 53.33 04mucklowd
 55.16 Lumej
 1:13.39 Jaysammey777
 1:40.89 mr. giggums
 3:39.50 kinch2002
 3:51.66 Mike Hughey
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 2:12.84 SimonWestlund
13:24.14 Mike Hughey
 DNF kinch2002
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(26)

 7.96 DavidWoner
 9.65 SimonWestlund
 10.81 nlCuber22
 11.86 Anthony
 13.67 Yes, We Can!
 17.70 Evan Liu
 20.03 04mucklowd
 26.68 Mike Hughey
 28.60 Neo63
 34.71 kinch2002
 35.63 MatsBergsten
 36.42 Lord Voldemort
 37.03 cubedude7
 38.80 Isbit
 39.69 Zane_C
 41.33 sz35
 42.28 gass
 44.61 aronpm
 50.19 joelwong
 1:28.57 Cride5
 1:37.15 Lumej
 1:37.23 okayama
 1:58.50 mr. giggums
 2:02.68 @uguste
 DNF Jaysammey777
 DNF The Rubik Mai
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(22)

 1:14.43 x-colo-x
 1:19.36 cubedude7
 1:21.19 Yes, We Can!
 1:32.18 Zane_C
 1:39.27 SimonWestlund
 1:39.44 Mike Hughey
 1:59.10 MatsBergsten
 1:59.53 kinch2002
 2:04.22 DavidWoner
 2:13.11 aronpm
 2:15.69 Isbit
 2:17.58 mande
 3:04.11 sz35
 3:51.05 okayama
 4:42.84 Novriil
 5:02.89 pierrotlenageur
 5:30.04 gass
 6:37.62 Lumej
30:41.13 Lord Voldemort
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF @uguste
 DNF Cride5
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 5:46.98 kinch2002
 6:23.59 Mike Hughey
 7:24.60 MatsBergsten
 8:02.22 cmhardw
22:26.09 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Isbit
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

13:15.24 kinch2002
15:08.43 Mike Hughey
15:13.46 cmhardw
52:23.57 okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

10/11 (57:42)  kinch2002
6/8 (55:51)  MatsBergsten
3/3 (24:55)  okayama
2/2 ( 6:53)  SimonWestlund
2/2 ( 7:29)  Zane_C
4/7 (23:54)  aronpm
2/4 (16:53)  Mike Hughey
0/2 (15:05)  Baian Liu
2/6 (37:59)  Isbit
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 1:06.34 SimonWestlund
 1:25.37 gavnasty
 1:30.28 Lumej
 1:57.18 @uguste
 3:38.01 kinch2002
 3:55.07 mr. giggums
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Jaysammey777
*2-3-4 Relay*(24)

 1:12.34 SimonWestlund
 1:24.53 pierrotlenageur
 1:26.49 Yes, We Can!
 1:30.61 The Rubik Mai
 1:31.35 sz35
 1:35.55 cubedude7
 1:39.20 ManasijV
 1:41.17 Evan Liu
 1:46.25 cuber952
 1:48.51 gass
 1:51.52 04mucklowd
 1:55.93 jamesdeanludlow
 1:57.56 @uguste
 2:24.09 lilkdub503
 2:26.94 Lumej
 2:39.10 Zane_C
 2:40.35 larf
 2:59.00 janelle
 3:44.65 tres.60
 4:00.80 mr. giggums
 4:33.67 MrMoney
 4:54.58 MatsBergsten
 9:04.41 kinch2002
17:04.73 Mike Hughey
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:51.52 SimonWestlund
 2:54.86 Yes, We Can!
 3:02.96 The Rubik Mai
 3:35.46 sz35
 3:52.77 cuber952
 3:55.78 gass
 3:58.36 cubedude7
 4:04.28 pierrotlenageur
 4:06.52 04mucklowd
 4:40.21 @uguste
 6:18.52 Lumej
 6:47.95 larf
10:42.73 tres.60
10:59.90 mr. giggums
27:53.14 kinch2002
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Magic*(15)

 0.89 The Rubik Mai
 1.11 Neo63
 1.22 Evan Liu
 1.39 SimonWestlund
 1.42 Yes, We Can!
 1.43 Novriil
 1.60 jamesdeanludlow
 1.96 larf
 2.07 Lumej
 2.13 Mike Hughey
 2.16 tres.60
 2.53 sz35
 2.65 pierrotlenageur
 2.76 @uguste
 4.22 Inf3rn0
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.55 jamesdeanludlow
 2.77 04mucklowd
 2.87 The Rubik Mai
 3.55 SimonWestlund
 4.06 larf
 4.27 Mike Hughey
 4.60 Novriil
*Clock*(8)

 8.60 larf
 10.52 SimonWestlund
 12.11 cubedude7
 14.71 jamesdeanludlow
 16.37 Baian Liu
 38.79 Lumej
 3:34.97 kinch2002
 4:39.25 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(20)

 4.74 SimonWestlund
 5.00 gass
 5.10 Neo63
 5.43 DavidWoner
 7.81 The Rubik Mai
 8.68 cubedude7
 9.77 Yes, We Can!
 9.82 Evan Liu
 10.51 Baian Liu
 12.11 cuber952
 12.36 Zane_C
 12.61 @uguste
 12.84 joelwong
 14.70 janelle
 16.36 mr. giggums
 17.97 lilkdub503
 20.12 tres.60
 23.16 pierrotlenageur
 1:16.58 Mike Hughey
 2:12.76 kinch2002
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:01.17 SimonWestlund
 1:34.76 Yes, We Can!
 1:53.07 04mucklowd
 1:58.37 The Rubik Mai
 1:58.58 gass
 2:04.59 cubedude7
 2:26.32 Elliot
 2:46.10 cuber952
 3:09.49 @uguste
 3:58.22 Lumej
*Square-1*(12)

 17.26 Neo63
 20.95 SimonWestlund
 24.05 cubedude7
 39.68 @uguste
 45.19 04mucklowd
 46.48 Yes, We Can!
 46.94 The Rubik Mai
 53.14 cuber952
 1:18.05 janelle
 1:18.05 Baian Liu
 1:21.32 Lumej
 1:22.32 mr. giggums
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

25 mande
27 DavidWoner
27 Stini
29 PM 1729
31 okayama
31 undick
31 Cride5
37 eastamazonantidote
DNF  guusrs
DNF  @uguste

*Contest results*

433 SimonWestlund
327 Yes, We Can!
285 The Rubik Mai
262 cubedude7
261 DavidWoner
238 gass
230 sz35
223 Neo63
215 04mucklowd
212 @uguste
200 cuber952
189 pierrotlenageur
182 Zane_C
180 Evan Liu
156 kinch2002
155 Mike Hughey
143 fazrulz
138 Elliot
134 ManasijV
131 Baian Liu
130 jamesdeanludlow
130 Anthony
122 okayama
119 MatsBergsten
116 nlCuber22
113 Novriil
111 Lumej
108 Hyprul 9-ty2
104 mande
97 onionhoney
96 oskarasbrink
96 gavnasty
90 lilkdub503
88 joelwong
87 janelle
85 larf
83 MrMoney
83 mr. giggums
82 Lord Voldemort
79 Cride5
78 eastamazonantidote
78 cmhardw
72 tres.60
70 vvtopkar
67 undick
61 Edam
59 Isbit
59 Jaysammey777
48 aronpm
48 Edward_Lin
46 Edmund
35 PeterV
35 JackJ
33 BOoba
27 x-colo-x
25 jackdexter75
22 xXzaKerXx
19 Stini
18 peedu
17 PM 1729
16 Cubenovice
13 TheCubeMaster5000
12 guusrs
11 olekosun
11 cube_addict0r
2 Inf3rn0


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 24, 2010)

ooPS
Forgot 3x3 this week
(18.54), 16.93, (14.78), 18.01, 18.20 = 17.71


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 24, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> ooPS
> Forgot 3x3 this week
> (18.54), 16.93, (14.78), 18.01, 18.20 = 17.71



corrected


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 24, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> A little funny to note that the bld match between kinch and Mike was won by kinch by the great margin of: one point



How totally appropriate! Congratulations, Daniel. I knew I should have gone for a bigger multi, but I was just too worn out.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 24, 2010)

Very happy, a 4x4avg PB by just over a second(my previous PB being my last official PB) and a OH avg PB by over 10secs (only having a 3x3 to practise with clearly paid dividends)

More importantly though, I beat Muckers in Master Magic. It's been too long! Lets see how I fair in 2010-26, having not touched a MM since last weekend.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh wow! What an epic end to an epic week!  Congrats Mike on all your results - I guess the multi did win it for me in the end.


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 25, 2010)

4th place 
2nd at bld, more


----------



## sz35 (Jun 26, 2010)

Mats,
My avgs are wrong at the 3x3 and 5x5 events:
3x3: you wrote 16.00 and the avg is 15.65
5x5 you wrote 1:54.88 and the avg is 1:52.87
Thanks very much


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 26, 2010)

sz35 said:


> *3x3* 17.15,15.21,(12.02),(19.69),14. 59 = *15.65* Great single!
> *5x5 * (1:58.31),(1:44.13),1:49.37.1:55.68,1:53.46 = *1:52.87* Not [/b]



Sorry about that, the program that reads the result is not perfect . I have corrected your times.

The program has a hard time understanding "14. 59" (there's a space between the dot and the 5). Also "1:49.37.1:55.68" is hard to read.
So please insert a little space after each comma and don't use a dot instead of a comma and it will work like a charm 



> *3x3* 17.15, 15.21, (12.02), (19.69), 14.59 = *15.65*
> *5x5 * (1:58.31), (1:44.13), 1:49.37, 1:55.68, 1:53.46 = *1:52.87*


This is the preferred format (with or without the parentheses).


----------



## sz35 (Jun 26, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> sz35 said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3* 17.15,15.21,(12.02),(19.69),14. 59 = *15.65* Great single!
> ...



Sorry about that


----------



## boss9482 (Jun 26, 2010)

Magic : 0.81 0.80 0.81 0.78 0.81 = 0.80


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 27, 2010)

Sweet, I won 3x3


----------

